#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-28
<SeRVeR01> who is there ?
<SeRVeR01> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-29
<tarek> hi all
<tarek> i need help
<tarek> anybody there
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-23
<ashams> hi seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> hi ashams
<seiflotfy> whats up
<seiflotfy> hey thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> hi seiflotfy :)
<seiflotfy> how r u guys
<thelinuxer> fine el 7amdulelah, how r u ?
<seiflotfy> fine too alh
<ashams> thelinuxer, hey man, remeber this mail? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2012-March/005015.html
<thelinuxer> ashams: brb on the phone
<ashams> ok
<seiflotfy> i rpleied
<seiflotfy> ashams: check the mail
<ashams> ok
<ashams> seiflotfy, that's great
<ashams> I like reporting monthly
<ashams> I tkink the dev group can adopt this
<thelinuxer> ashams: and I replied too
<thelinuxer> and sure the dev group can adopt this
<elacheche_anis> ashams, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/ubuntu-1210-codename-announced-quantal.html
<elacheche_anis> ping thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> hi elacheche_anis
<thelinuxer> they always choose the weirdest names!
<elacheche_anis> lool.. yeah that's what I was thinking about too.. X)
<thelinuxer> I wanted it to be that extinct donkey specie :D can't remember the name
<elacheche_anis> X)
<ashams> elacheche_anis, what the hell does it even mean? :)
<elacheche_anis> quetzal is a bird X)
<elacheche_anis> qunatal is an andjective that I can't understand it yet X)
<ashams> elacheche_anis, I bet you used gtranslate to know that :P
<elacheche_anis> you're right ashams X)
<elacheche_anis> If you know it, that's mean that you did it too :p :p
<ashams> elacheche_anis, you caught me :D
<ashams> Wazery, hey man o
<ashams> o/*
<ashams> :D
<Wazery> hi ashams
<Wazery> ma3lesh makontesh a3ed
<ashams> np :)
<ashams> wb :D
<Wazery> ezyak ya ashams
<ashams> Fine el7l, Wazery
<ashams> u? :D
<Wazery> el7amd leleah tama
<Wazery> tamam*
<ashams> el7l
<Wazery> 3ala fekra
<ashams> yes
<Wazery> the final date is 20 april
<Wazery> fel doodle
<ashams> we made a new one
<ashams> one sec
<ashams> shit it's true
<ashams> I'll fix it
<ashams> Wazery, you are right
<ashams> it has wrong dates
<Wazery> ok
<ashams> I think it's better to leave it as it is
<ashams> and go with days names only
<Wazery> or new one?
<ashams> ok
<ashams> I'll make a new one now
<ashams> one sec
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-26
<EgyParadox> Precise released: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<elacheche_anis> ubuntu.com is off-line X)
<thelinuxer1> elacheche_anis: yeah .. every release :D
<thelinuxer1> y don't people just use the freaking torrents instead!
<elacheche_anis> loool..
<thelinuxer1> :D
<Mahmoud20070> يا جماعه مش عارف انزل خالص التوزيعه الجديده من الموقع محدش عارف ليه؟
<thelinuxer> Mahmoud20070: 64 bit http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<thelinuxer> 32 bit http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Mahmoud20070> but i have problems in torrents and i like http
<Mahmoud20070> is that problem in main site ubuntu.com?
<thelinuxer> Mahmoud20070: tayeb you'll have to wait ba2a, millions of downloaders are downloading the distro right now. That's y the website is down
<Mahmoud20070> طيب الله عليك يا عم طيب متكلم عربى شيفنى فكيك اوى بتكلمنى انجليزى عموما حستنى لحد بليل لانى مبحبش التورنت وامرى لله مشكور على تعبك
<thelinuxer> إنت إللى إتكلمت إنجليزى الأول :D
<Mahmoud20070> والله عربى لانى ملبش فى الانجليزى عموما ربنا يسهل لحسن انا من صباحيه ربنا مستنيهم ينزلوها
<thelinuxer> ربنا معاك :) بس فعلا التورنت أسرع
<Mahmoud20070> بيعملى مشاكل وبتطر افتح بورتات يعنى وجع دماغ بصراحه ربنا يسهل ممكن ابقى ادور على رابط mirror
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact (kindly note that the channel is logged). 	  				 	 	 	   	 	  	   		  	
<Mahmoud20070> الروابط ديه كتير
<Mahmoud20070> يلا استاذنك بقه يا عمنا سلام عليكم
<thelinuxer> براحتك. بس أنا شايف تجرب الأول
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact (kindly note that the channel is logged).  	  				 	 	 	   	 	  	   		  	
<cobra-the-joker> السلام عليكم
<cobra-the-joker> ايه يا شباب ... هيبقي في ملتقي من أي نوع عشان الإصدار الجديد ؟
<egyDev> cobra-the-joker: Cairo ICT 26-29 Apr , 10:00 - 16:00
<egyDev> cobra-the-joker: For alex , They're already there
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-27
<theserenepoet> أهلا
<theserenepoet> هل من أحد هنا
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<mgamal> hey seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> how r u gus
<seiflotfy> guys
<mgamal> fine, how are you?
<Crommy> wassup guys
<seiflotfy> mgamal: i am fine
<seiflotfy> mgamal: lots of work
<seiflotfy> lot of stuff happeneing in GNOME
<mgamal> and how's GSoC going?
<mgamal> are you mentoring any projects?
<seiflotfy> yeah mentoring 2 projects
<seiflotfy> gnome-clocks and journal
<seiflotfy> :D
<mgamal> Wazery here actually got accepted
<Crommy> so what you guys actually do in the team
<mgamal> he's working on digiKam
<seiflotfy> mgamal: i can assist at kde since i am registered as a mentor there too
<seiflotfy> Wazery: will u be at akademy
<seiflotfy> ?
<mgamal> Crommy: Well, we just do what we can to spread Ubuntu and open source in Egypt
<mgamal> Crommy: We organize events and establish ties with other IT communities to achieve this goal
<seiflotfy> Crommy: eventually also contribute to Ubuntu and GNOME and KDE in code, bugs etc...
<Wazery> hi guys
<Crommy> hmm i have a small knowledge about programming , can i join your team?, i need to learn more
<Wazery> sorry I wasn't here
<seiflotfy> Crommy: you dont need to be a programmer to join opensource
<KhaledSaleh> speaking of kde, is there anybody here interested in Qt
<KhaledSaleh> !?
<Crommy> so whats the reqs?
<seiflotfy> programing is a gateway into an opensource community, but eventually out of experience you get promoted in opensource communities due to your negotation and community skills
<Wazery> seiflotfy, do you mean my college?
<seiflotfy> no
<seiflotfy> aKademy is the annaul KDE conference
<seiflotfy> :d
<seiflotfy> i think all SoC student get invited (at least in GNOME they get invited to GUADEC)
<mgamal> Crommy: You don't have to be a programmer to join ubuntu-eg. For more details, you can take a look at our wiki
<mgamal> http://www.ubuntu-eg.org
<Wazery> aha, no I will not be there, since I have no invitation
<seiflotfy> i dont htink the invitations are even out
<seiflotfy> lol
<seiflotfy> Wazery: ^
<Wazery> how I can get it?
<seiflotfy> i think they will announce or someting
<seiflotfy> i am not sure
<seiflotfy> again i can ask around for you
<Wazery> thanks seiflotfy :)
<seiflotfy> i am not invloved in the organization stuff of KDE
<seiflotfy> just pure community and development work
<Wazery> aha
<Crommy> so you guys teach linux codes to new members?
<mgamal> Crommy: It's not what we exclusively do. We do all kinds of advocacy for open source, that includes but is not limited to programming
<mgamal> We have a development focus group that is still work-in-progress
<Crommy> so lets say i joined the team, what i will actually do for you guys, and what will i learn
<mgamal> well, we are working on a new team structure
<mgamal> we are divided into focus groups
<mgamal> you can join anyone of them and contribute to them
<mgamal> once you have contributed much, you can apply for official membership of the group
<mgamal> what I recommend
<mgamal> is that you go to http://www.ubuntu-eg.org
<Faissl> Crommy: define "linux codes"!
<mgamal> subscribe to our mailing list
<mgamal> and start speaking to members
<Crommy> hmm
<mgamal> Faissl: I think he means development under Linux
<Crommy> yup :D
<seiflotfy> Crommy: you want to develop?
<Crommy> yeah if i can
<Crommy> i have a small knowledge, i need that push you know
<Faissl> Crommy: which language?
<Crommy> Php or java
<Faissl> Crommy: php is a for web, you can do with java
<Crommy> i know , thats why i wanna join the team, to learn more about linux
<seiflotfy> Crommy: so are you ready and open to learn new programing languages
<seiflotfy> ?
<Crommy> yup
<seiflotfy> awesome
<seiflotfy> u familiar with js ?
<seiflotfy> r u using gnome or unity
<seiflotfy> ?
<Crommy> @seif nope
<meetingology> Crommy: Error: "seif" is not a valid command.
<Crommy> never used anything like that
<Crommy> only php and some pawno for samp
<Crommy> a little VB scripts
<ComputeristGeek> Assalamu Alaikum
<mhmodibrhm> Alekom el salam
<Tux-Tn> hello guys :D
<Tux-Tn> why the channel is full ? x)
<mhmodibrhm> Hello
<Tux-Tn> you have a meeting ?
<mhmodibrhm> yes
<ComputeristGeek> Yeah, I just saw the post on facebook
<ComputeristGeek> ubuntu-eg
<ComputeristGeek> Today(27/04/2012) we will be having our first membership meeting on the IRC at 8pm.
<Tux-Tn> <ComputeristGeek> Yeah, I just saw the post on facebook <- why you use facebook ?
<ComputeristGeek> What social network do you recommend?
<Tux-Tn> a free one
<mgamal> yep, we do hav a meeting today
<Tux-Tn> identi.ca or dispora
<ComputeristGeek> diaspora is incomplete
<nspirit> I am here too for the meeting :)
<ComputeristGeek> Also, I wasn't aware that it actually got launched...
<Tux-Tn> a one which protect your privacy
<Tux-Tn> and don't sell informations about u
<Tux-Tn> and don't support CISPA like facebook ;)
<mgamal> ok, so we are nopw missing jonathan and anas for the meeting
<ComputeristGeek> interesting, I'm looking at http://www.thediasporaproject.com It seems like it's finished
<ComputeristGeek> Sorry http://diasporaproject.org/
<mgamal> excuse me guys, we will be starting the membership meeting right now
<mgamal> #startmeeting Ubuntu-eg membership meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Apr 27 18:01:51 2012 UTC.  The chair is mgamal. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<mgamal> chair ashams Wazery
<mgamal> #chair ashams Wazery
<meetingology> Current chairs: Wazery ashams mgamal
<mgamal> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Council
<ashams> cool
<ashams> are we going to meet ppl now ?
<mgamal> #info Meeting Agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Council
<ashams> # topic Membership meeting 001
<ashams> shit
<ashams> #topic Membership meeting 001
<ashams> I suck at meetingology
<ashams> ok
<seiflotfy> ashams: "/topic Membership meeting 001"
<seiflotfy> :D
<mgamal> Jonathan will not be available
<mgamal> so he is not joining the meeting
<ComputeristGeek> seiflotfy, that would change the actual topic
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> :D
<mgamal> Anas is coming within 5 minutes
<thelinuxer> I guess you have time to check the commands before the meeting actually starts
<ashams> I know when Anas say 5 mins what does it mean! :P
<ashams> thelinuxer, It needs op status to change topic :)
<ashams> do it to mgamal or me temp
<ComputeristGeek> so you guys are going to vote upon islam, mhmodibrhm, nspirit and Abdullah's memberships
<mgamal> #topic Membership
<mgamal> what's wrong with meetingology!
<mgamal> ComputeristGeek: yes
<mgamal> let's try something out
<mgamal> '#chair thelinuxer
<mgamal> #chair thelinuxer
<meetingology> Current chairs: Wazery ashams mgamal thelinuxer
<mgamal> #unchair thelinuxer
<meetingology> Current chairs: Wazery ashams mgamal
<thelinuxer> #topic Membership meeting 001
<mgamal> #chair thelinuxer
<meetingology> Current chairs: Wazery ashams mgamal thelinuxer
<mgamal> try again thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> #topic Membership meeting 001
<thelinuxer> mgamal: pelase try now
<mgamal> #topic Membership
<thelinuxer> #subtopic Membership
<thelinuxer> grrr I think it's broken or something ..
<mgamal> let's start over
<mgamal> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Apr 27 18:11:49 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-eg/2012/ubuntu-eg.2012-04-27-18.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-eg/2012/ubuntu-eg.2012-04-27-18.01.html
<ComputeristGeek> How about #meetingtopic ?
<mgamal> #startmeeting Membership
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Apr 27 18:12:01 2012 UTC.  The chair is mgamal. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ashams> it doesn't echo it's actions
<mgamal> #chair ashams Wazery
<meetingology> Current chairs: Wazery ashams mgamal
<ashams> #meetingtopic Membership Meeting 001
<Azzurrio> #topic Memebership meeting 001
<seiflotfy> so i wanted to apply for membership
<seiflotfy> ashams: where and how do i do that
<seiflotfy> i have my wii
<seiflotfy> and launchpad pages
<mgamal> apply in the next meeting seiflotfy :D :D
<seiflotfy> where?
<ashams> seiflotfy, just add your info to the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Council
<mgamal> cool
<mgamal> #subtopic thelinuxer's membership
<ashams> yalla ba2a walla eih?
<mgamal> sure
<ashams> gr8
<thelinuxer> ok I am ready
<mgamal> I don't know what to say since you're actually one of the LoCo founders :D
<ashams> hi thelinuxer, don't you think I'll exploit the situation wala 7aga! :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: sure :)
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> so I am ready to start ...
<thelinuxer> questions ?
<mgamal> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/thelinuxer
<ashams> so, thelinuxer I have one question if you ask
<mgamal> please take a look at the application
<mgamal> if you have any questions please proceed :D
<Wazery> thelinuxer, good application :D
<thelinuxer> thanks Wazery :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, what happened with those ArbNet flyers that no one wished to share spreading?
<Wazery> thelinuxer, :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: no people volunteered
<ashams> I know :D
<ashams> but what happened
<ashams> after that, I mean
<thelinuxer> I don't actually understand your question ..
<Wazery> thelinuxer, I see a lot of testimonials
<thelinuxer> Wazery: these are the old testimonials I got 2 years ago for the official ubuntu membership
<ashams> thelinuxer, AFAIK, ArabNet required that ubuntu-eg spreads it's flyers in the local community as part of the community partnership
<ashams> so, have we spread them or we drop the contract?
<thelinuxer> ashams: and I said it happened, people volunteered to do so
<ashams> ok
<mgamal> Wazery: do you have any other comments or questions?
<ashams> alright
<mgamal> same for ashams
<Wazery> thelinuxer, What are the biggest challenges, you see?
<ashams> no more questions
<Wazery> ashams, there is one there
<thelinuxer> Wazery: I think your talking about the community work
<Wazery> yes
<thelinuxer> Wazery: I think the biggest challenge we are currently facing is that most activity happens in Cairo and Alex
<Wazery> aha
<thelinuxer> that's why we started that new initiative for different release parties in the different governorates
<thelinuxer> and it's going pretty well until now ..
<Wazery> great
<thelinuxer> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-eg/events
<thelinuxer> Already one of them is done and can be found in the past events page
<seiflotfy> ok i put up my applicaiton in the wiki
<mgamal> great seif
<mgamal> thelinuxer: so did you get any feedback from the Sohag release party?
<ashams> seiflotfy, great dude :)
<Wazery> ok, I have no more questions
<thelinuxer> mgamal: not sure what you mean by feedback
<seiflotfy> i sadly dont do much community stuff
<thelinuxer> but they already posted a few photos on facebook for the event
<mgamal> I mean did the organizers give any feedback about the event
<mgamal> ?
<seiflotfy> most of my community work goes in gnome, zeitgeist and developer related projects :(
<thelinuxer> mgamal: no they didn't
<mgamal> how it went, how many people atteneded ... etc. Or are they completely on their own?
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: can we postpone this please ?
<seiflotfy> yeah sure
<seiflotfy> ping me when you got time
<seiflotfy> :D
<mgamal> ok, great I have no further questions
<thelinuxer> mgamal: the organization was totally independent from the core team
<mgamal> let's vote?
<ashams> vote?
<Wazery> mgamal, mee too
<Wazery> let's vote
<ashams> #vote Should thelinuxer  get Ubuntu-eg official/Core Membership?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Should thelinuxer  get Ubuntu-eg official/Core Membership?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<mgamal> #voters ashams Wazery mgamal
<meetingology> Current voters: Wazery ashams mgamal
<mgamal> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mgamal
<Wazery> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Wazery
<Genius> -1
<ashams> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ashams
<ashams> but I love you man :D
<ashams> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Should thelinuxer  get Ubuntu-eg official/Core Membership?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mgamal> Genius: please note that voting is for council members for this meeting :)
<mgamal> congrats thelinuxer
<mgamal> :)
<thelinuxer> thanks mgamal :)
<thelinuxer> thanks everyone :)
<Wazery> congrats thelinuxer :)
<thelinuxer> thanks Wazery :)
<ashams> Congrats thelinuxer
<ashams> elli ba3doooooo
<nspirit> Congrats thelinuxer
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: please smile for the camera
<seiflotfy> :D
<thelinuxer> thanks nspirit ashams
<mgamal> Islam Hassan
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy:  :D
<mgamal> is he here?
<mgamal> #subtopic Islam Hassan's membership
<Genius> please can anyone tell me how thelinuxer succeed ?
<Genius> he got only one +1
<mgamal> he got 2
<thelinuxer> Genius: majority
<mgamal> from me and Wazery
<ashams> yeah
<Genius> there was -1 from ashams
<thelinuxer> Genius: again majority
<ComputeristGeek> congrats thelinuxer...I still can't comprehend this
<thelinuxer> Genius: can you please tell us who you are ?
<ComputeristGeek> but congrats nonetheless
<ashams> Genius, so it's a +1 after all :)
<ashams> so, Islam Hassan isn't here
<Genius> Okay I got it
<Genius> congrats thelinuxer
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: now you need to go to the presidentail palace and take a picture with mubarak
<seiflotfy> (oh crap he is gone)
<seiflotfy> :P
<mgamal> ok, so since Islam is not here, let's move to the next item in the Agenda, perhaps he'd show up later
<mgamal> #subtopic Mahmoud Ibrahim's membership
<mhmodibrhm> i am here
<mgamal> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mahmoud%20Ibrahem
<mgamal> again a core founder :)
<ashams> gr8
<mhmodibrhm> :)
<mhmodibrhm> i am ready .....
<mgamal> ok, so let's speak a little about your efforts in CU Engineering
<mgamal> we know you organized a Linux course for engineering students about 3 years ago
<mgamal> established the iShare community
<mhmodibrhm> ok, i was tworking on spreading Ubuntu in the FECU
<mgamal> so how is it going now?
<mhmodibrhm> i confused
<mhmodibrhm> :)
<mgamal> sorry
<mhmodibrhm> you are asking me to talk about it at all
<mhmodibrhm> or how is it now?
<mgamal> how is it now :)
<mhmodibrhm> great
<mhmodibrhm> i was preparing for a new release paty but the doctor wasn't in Egypt
<mgamal> aha
<mhmodibrhm> so i hadn't been able to reseve a place
<mhmodibrhm> so i decided to postapone it
<mhmodibrhm> to another time
<mgamal> do you know when?
<mhmodibrhm> i know that it could be on the summer because
<mgamal> the doctor will be back at this time?
<mhmodibrhm> no one will attend if we make it close to the exams
<mgamal> aha
<mhmodibrhm> the doctor will be back in a week
<mhmodibrhm> :)
<Wazery> mhmodibrhm, what is the focus group that fits you most?
<mgamal> I see
<mhmodibrhm> and there is another
<mhmodibrhm> i still don't know what is the final focus groups
<mhmodibrhm> and btw , there is another stident activity
<mhmodibrhm> talked to me to be with US
<mhmodibrhm> they are IEEE CUSB
<ashams> gr8 so far :)
<mhmodibrhm> they are interested to share with us in any Event
<mgamal> that's cool
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> I have no questions to mhmodibrhm
<mgamal> what about past iShare activites, has there been anything going in the past six months?
<mhmodibrhm> wazery, it will be so nice if you told me the final core focus groups
<Wazery> mhmodibrhm, you can find the focus groups here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/FG
<mhmodibrhm> yeah we hold a 3 workshops
<mhmodibrhm> 1-sysDev
<mhmodibrhm> it was talking about linux system calls
<mhmodibrhm> 2- pyshare: was talking about python
<mhmodibrhm> and finall linux spark: it was about how to use linux
<mgamal> nice
<Wazery> mhmodibrhm, great
<mgamal> I've got no further questions
<Wazery> me too
<ashams> awsome
<Wazery> let's vote
<mgamal> #voters ashams mgamal Wazery
<meetingology> Current voters: Wazery ashams mgamal
<ashams> awesome
<mhmodibrhm> wazery
<ashams> +1
<Wazery> +1
<mgamal> #vote
<meetingology> Please vote on:
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Wazery> +1
<ashams> +1
<mgamal> #vote Mahmoud Ibrahim membership
<meetingology> Please vote on: Mahmoud Ibrahim membership
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<mgamal> sorry guys, still getting used to meetingology
<mgamal> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mgamal
<Wazery> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Wazery
<mgamal> ashams?
<ashams> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ashams
<mgamal> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Mahmoud Ibrahim membership
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mgamal> congrats mhmodibrhm
<mgamal> :)
<mhmodibrhm> thanks mgamal :)
<mhmodibrhm> thanks everyone :)
<ashams> Congrats mhmodibrhm
<Wazery> congrats :)
<mhmodibrhm> thanks ashams :)
<mgamal> next Iterm: nadin-spirit membership
<mhmodibrhm> thanks wazery :)
<mgamal> #subtopic nadin-spirit membership
<nspirit> i am here
<thelinuxer> congrats mhmodibrhm :)
<mhmodibrhm> and i hope to see you all guys soon isA :)
<ashams> isA
<mhmodibrhm> Thanks thelinuxer
<mhmodibrhm> :)
<ComputeristGeek> congrats
<mgamal> nspirit: nice application you've got there :)
<nspirit> congrats mhmodibrhm
<nspirit> Thanks
<thelinuxer> mgamal: link to application ?
<mgamal> sorry
<mhmodibrhm> thanks nspirit :)
<mgamal> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nadeen-spirit
<mgamal> so tell us a bit about TROSC
<mgamal> what you're doing there and how you're helping spread Linux
<nspirit> It's a technology team created from a year a go, give sessions
<mgamal> what does TROSC stand for?
<nspirit> Now i am the team leader
<nspirit> I gave sessions a bout Linux
<nspirit> now many colleagues are using Linux
<mgamal> great
<nspirit> and ask me for it
<Genius> mgamal, I think it stands for "تروس"
<nspirit> i'll make workshop on Monday to teach them how to install it by themselves
<nspirit> اها تروس
<nspirit> بالعربي بنقولها تروس
<mgamal> aha, got it
<mgamal> what about the upcoming release party?
<mgamal> are arrangements going smoothly?
<ashams> mgamal, gr8 question
<nspirit> Yes
<nspirit> very smoothly :)
<nspirit> I arrange everything with my team
<nspirit> will give every one a CD, and helping him how to use Ubuntu
<seiflotfy> nspirit: read your applicaiton, WOW i really really really love your enthusiasm :D
<nspirit> hhhhhhhhh, thanks seiflotfy
<Wazery> nspirit, I just want to make sure if you are willing to participate in any of the focus groups
<mgamal_> sorry guys
<nspirit> wazery, sorry? i don't get what you said
<nspirit> focus group such as ?
<Wazery> nspirit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/F
<Wazery> nspirit, take a look here
<nspirit> ok
<Wazery> nspirit, sorry https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/FG
<ashams> ready to vote on nspirit 's application?
<mgamal> #chair mgamal
<meetingology> Current chairs: Wazery ashams mgamal
<mgamal> sure
<Wazery> ashams, ready
<mgamal> #voters mgamal Wazery ashams
<meetingology> Current voters: Wazery ashams mgamal
<mgamal> #voter nadin-spirit membership
<mgamal> #vote nadin-spirit membership
<meetingology> Please vote on: nadin-spirit membership
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<seiflotfy> +1
<mgamal> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mgamal
<Wazery> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Wazery
<ashams> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ashams
<mgamal> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: nadin-spirit membership
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ashams> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<mgamal> congrats nspirit :)
<ashams> Congrats nspirit :)
<thelinuxer> congrats nspirit :)
<ComputeristGeek> congrats
<mgamal> next item in the Agenda
<nspirit> thanks mgamal , ashams, thelinuxer
<mgamal> Hodieb's membership
<nspirit> thanks ComputeristGeek
<mhmodibrhm> congrats nspirit
<mgamal> #subtopic TheNightPhoenix membership
<nspirit> Thanks mhmodibrhm
<mgamal> so, Hodieb, are you here?
<Wazery> he is not here :(
<ashams> he's not here
<Wazery> I will ping him on gmail
<mgamal> just did :)
<mgamal> he'll be here in a minute
<ashams> hey TheNightPhoenix
<TheNightPhoenix> hey
<TheNightPhoenix> sorry for the delay
<TheNightPhoenix> i just got back from Alex
<mgamal> welcome welcome :)
<mgamal> ok, I have no comments on the application
<mgamal> but I have one question
<TheNightPhoenix> sure
<mgamal> which Focus Groups would you feel you'd want to contribute to
<mgamal> ?
<mgamal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/FG
<mgamal> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TheNightPhoenix
<TheNightPhoenix> Development
<TheNightPhoenix> and maybe art
<ashams> gr8
<mgamal> ok, I've got no further questions
<Wazery> TheNightPhoenix, cool
<mgamal> Wazery, ashams you've got any questions?
<Wazery> no
<ashams> fine by me
<ashams> no questions
<ashams> ready to vote
<mgamal> great, let's vote
<mgamal> #voters ashams Wazery mgamal
<meetingology> Current voters: Wazery ashams mgamal
<ashams> +1
<mgamal> #vote TheNightPhoenix membership
<meetingology> Please vote on: TheNightPhoenix membership
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Wazery> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Wazery
<mgamal> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mgamal
<Wazery> ashams,
<mgamal> ashams, please cast your vote
<ashams> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ashams
<seiflotfy> ü1
<seiflotfy> +1
<ashams> I did :)
<mgamal> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: TheNightPhoenix membership
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mgamal> congrats TheNightPhoenix
<mgamal> :)
<TheNightPhoenix> :) thanx :D
<ComputeristGeek> congrats
<ashams> Congrats dude :D
<nspirit> Congrats TheNightPhoenix
<thelinuxer> congrats TheNightPhoenix
<thelinuxer> ")
<thelinuxer> :)
<Wazery> congrats man :)
<TheNightPhoenix> thank u guys  :)
<ashams> happy end :)
<seiflotfy> when will the next membership thingie open
<seiflotfy> ?
<ashams> it's biweekly, but I wish if it can be weekly
<thelinuxer> ashams: seiflotfy added his application
<mgamal> #subtopic seiflotfy's membership
<thelinuxer> I think he needs at least a guide
<ashams> I saw it
<mgamal> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeifLotfy
<ashams> ok, I don't mind now
<seiflotfy> so sadly i never did much ubuntu-eg contribution
<seiflotfy> :(
<mgamal> well, you do havea solid development background
<seiflotfy> but i do alot of work upstream for ubuntu/gnome/kde
<Anas> اسف جدا علي التأخير
<mgamal> Anas finally arrives
<mgamal> #chair Anas
<meetingology> Current chairs: Anas Wazery ashams mgamal
<Anas> بجد لسه مخلصين وواصل الشركة
<ashams> seif great
<seiflotfy> 12.04 uses 2 projects i have started
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist and the privacy manager
<TheNightPhoenix> nice :)
<ashams> seif how can we help the egyptian floss community to contribute ?
<TheNightPhoenix> i still didnt update my pcs
<KhaledSaleh> +1
<seiflotfy> ashams: i already mentioned before that the best way to contribute is to start with ourselves
<ashams> gr8
<seiflotfy> while i admire giving sessions and talks, i think we talk the talk but don't walk the walk
<ashams> but it's quite hard :D
<ashams> hehe yeah :)
<mgamal> seiflotfy: how do you think you can help the LoCo?
<mgamal> are you also aware about the new team structure?
<seiflotfy> mgamal: i am aware of the current team structure and the FG
<seiflotfy> since i am remote and i dont live in egypt
<seiflotfy> i want to help ppl who are memebers already do code/bug contirbution to ubuntu and gnome
<seiflotfy> i cant reach out to alot of people
<mgamal> that's great
<mgamal> I think this is exactly what we need
<thelinuxer> May I suggest something ?
<TheNightPhoenix> i would love to take a part in that :D
<seiflotfy> out of experience i usually like to mentor 1 or 2 ppl for a year or so
<mgamal> sure, thelinuxer
 * ComputeristGeek would like to take part in that too
<nourharidy> good evening
<thelinuxer> I think we all trust seiflotfy especially with his technical abilities
<seiflotfy> until now all my SoC students have fulltime jobs at Canonical or Collabora
<thelinuxer> I think he can contribute in the dev FG ( whether be manager or not)
<nourharidy> am i missing something
<thelinuxer> I think he can guide lots of people in gnome/ubuntu  development
<mgamal> nourharidy: this is a membership meeting
<nourharidy> i know
<Wazery> thelinuxer, you are totally right
<ashams> yeah
<mgamal> thelinuxer, please carry on
<ComputeristGeek> nourharidy, the chairmen are discussing seiflotfy's membership
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: can you arrange for that ? do online session ? assign bugs to teams members ..etc ?
<seiflotfy> i would also like to join ubuntu-eg so i can learn how to contirbute to the egyptian community
<nourharidy> but what are we supposed to do in a membership meeting
<seiflotfy> i would assign bugs or even help memeber develop skills into growing communities
<ComputeristGeek> we watch, they speak :D
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: So I think you have a gr8 way to contribute to the Egyptian team
<thelinuxer> you can start a call for volunteers for the dev FG
<thelinuxer> and start doing the work
<seiflotfy> i would like to learn how to communicate with non-technical people and I see ubuntu-eg excelling at that
<seiflotfy> most of my time i work and build technical communities
<ComputeristGeek> non-technical?
<thelinuxer> ok, that ends my suggestion. It's all up to you :)
<Anas> you mean non developers or non system admin
<seiflotfy> non both
<seiflotfy> anas i mean ppl who have no idea of linux or opensource
<seiflotfy> hwo to reach out to them and help them use linux and so on
<Anas> ok
<seiflotfy> I can help with contribution
<seiflotfy> but i cant help reaching out
<seiflotfy> i know my limites :P
<mgamal> indeed
<seiflotfy> especially because i am in germany
<mgamal> guys, do you have any comments or questions?
<ComputeristGeek> pm
<ComputeristGeek> makes everyone silent
<mgamal> ok, I will take that as a no
<mgamal> #voters ashams Anas Wazery mgamal
<meetingology> Current voters: Anas Wazery ashams mgamal
<ashams> ComputeristGeek, not a problem, it's great to have everyone speaking :D
<ashams> +1
<mgamal> #vote seiflotfy's membership
<meetingology> Please vote on: seiflotfy's membership
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<mgamal> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from mgamal
<ashams> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ashams
<Anas> can i say note to saif ?
<mgamal> sure Anas
<Anas> Arabic lang ok ?
<mgamal> sure
<seiflotfy> yeah sure
<ComputeristGeek> lag?
<ashams> looks like
<Anas> دلوقتي انا اسمع عنك من زمان جدا
<seiflotfy> ok
<ashams> Elnabi 3arabi ya 3am el7ag
<Anas> فعلا ربنا يبارك فيك - سمعتك طيبة و سبقاك كويس جدا :) بجد سعيد اني اعرفك و عاوز اقابلك لما تيجي مصر
<Anas> بس دلوقتي
<Anas> احنا الفريق المحلي لدعم اوبنتو هنا : يعني شغلنا اكتر محلي
<Anas> سواء كان اون لاين او اوف لاين
<Anas> وجودك في المانيا - لو يمكن يعني تدعم اون لاين - سيشن اون لاين - سوشيال ميديا
<Anas> يعني - يمكن تعمل سيشن لفريق اوبنتو لايف ستريم مثلا
<seiflotfy> ofcourse
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> gr8 :)
<Anas> مش لازم دعم اوف لاين بس
<Anas> مش لازم تنزل بنفسك مصر كل شهرين معانا احتفالية
<Anas> دلوقتي انا بصنف حد زي حضرتك كخبير سبقتنا بكتير جدا في المجال ده
<Anas> وجود حد زي حضرتك يدي من وقته كل شهر او كل شهرين ساعة سيشن للفريق
<Anas> بي
<seiflotfy> ‏please no ‫حضرتك
<seiflotfy> :P
<Wazery> it can be a g+ hangout :D
<seiflotfy> Anas: i could do once a week
<seiflotfy> :D
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: lol typical Anas :)
<seiflotfy> i only work 28 hours a week
<Anas> بيدعم بشكل قوي الفريق تقنيا و علميا و بيضيف نقطة تسويقية قوية ان احنا مش كلنا
<seiflotfy> so have lots of itme on my hand
<seiflotfy> :D
<Anas> شباب صغير لسه خريج او لسه طلبة
<Anas> بيدعم ان احنا معانا خبراء و فيه سيشن غنية تقنيا ك فترة كل فترة من اكتر من حد
<Anas> وصلت فكرتي ؟
<seiflotfy> yes
<seiflotfy> i would love to give sessions
<Wazery> seiflotfy, so can we agree on a g+ hangout
<seiflotfy> +1
<NourHaridy> Sorry for DC-ing
<Anas> ده حلمي - فريقنا يكون وصلة بين اصحاب الخبرات في الاوبن سورس و بين المبتدئين
<ComputeristGeek> g+ is annoying, there are better websites
<Anas> عضوية اوبنتو نفسها - لاي دعم
<ashams> g+ hanouts is limited to 10 ppl
<Anas> بس اظن احنا عملنا عضوية اوبنتو ايجي لدعم مستخدمي اوبنتو في مصر
<Anas> و الدعم ده ليه اشكال كتير
<ashams> not the thing now
<NourHaridy> How's g+ annoying
<ashams> gr8
<Anas> اوك
<Anas> سوري
<ComputeristGeek> There are radio streaming websites....or websites for video conferences...or websites or online education
<thelinuxer> ComputeristGeek: cool we will discuss this later :)
<ashams> I'm ready to vote on seiflotfy application
<Wazery> seiflotfy, ok I will manage this session even or g+ or any other channel
<thelinuxer> ashams: you already did!
<ashams> vote?
<ComputeristGeek> Alright, sumanda
<mgamal> I already casted my vote
<NourHaridy> Maybe we could setup a xmpp server with jingle extension
<ashams> ah, I forgot :D
<mgamal> Anas, Wazery, would you like to cast your votes please?
<Wazery> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Wazery
<Anas> ةةةة
<Anas> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mgamal> Anas صوتك أمانة
<Anas> can i see link ?
<NourHaridy> What are we voting on
<ComputeristGeek> "they"
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeifLotfy
<NourHaridy> Who are they
<ComputeristGeek> chairmen
<NourHaridy> Like?
<ComputeristGeek> Invalid Question
<NourHaridy> I ddn't even know we've already voted for chairmen
<mgamal> NourHaridy: We're the Council members, we approve memberships :)
<TheNightPhoenix> lol we are anonymous we are legion
<mgamal> lol
<thelinuxer> I think even if Anas gave him -1 he will still get it, right ?
<NourHaridy>  ...
<TheNightPhoenix> yup
<Anas> ok
<Anas> i read it
<ashams> gr8
<mgamal> ok, Anas, your vote?
<thelinuxer> Anas: your vote please
<mgamal> thelinuxer: I believe so
<Anas> :( -1 but after we can handle live stream sessions with saif from german - next meeting i think my vote will be +1
<Anas> :(
<mgamal> Anas
<thelinuxer> Anas: just write the vote
<mgamal> just say -1
<Anas> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Anas
<ashams> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: seiflotfy's membership
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:1 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mgamal> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<ComputeristGeek> congrats
<thelinuxer> congrats seiflotfy :)
<mgamal> congrats seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> thanks
<ashams> Congrats seiflotfy :D
<Anas> !
<seiflotfy> thanks
<Anas> wow
<nspirit> congrats seiflotfy
<Anas> هي
<Anas> ده الديمقراطية
<TheNightPhoenix> sory guys i gtg
<thelinuxer> mgamal: end meeting ?
<mgamal> yep
<Anas> :D
<ComputeristGeek> #afterparty
<Anas> ya welcome saif
<mgamal> congrats to all our new members
<mgamal> nspirit, thelinuxer , TheNightPhoenix, mhmodibrhm, seiflotfy congratulations
<ashams> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Apr 27 19:28:25 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-eg/2012/ubuntu-eg.2012-04-27-18.12.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-eg/2012/ubuntu-eg.2012-04-27-18.12.html
<seiflotfy> thanks alot
<thelinuxer> mgamal: thanks man
<nspirit> Thanks  mgama
<mhmodibrhm> thanks mgamal :)
<mgamal> see you in the council elections
<nspirit> Thanks  mgamal *
<mgamal> :)
<ComputeristGeek> Action items none?
<nspirit> isA
<mgamal> نتعهد بتسليم السلطة
<Wazery> mgamal, loool
<mgamal> ComputeristGeek: none
<NourHaridy> سلمها بالخل
<ComputeristGeek> يسقط يسقط حكم الكونسل
<mhmodibrhm> mgamal, loool
<thelinuxer> ComputeristGeek: looooool
<NourHaridy> سلم السلطة بالحل
<mhmodibrhm> the most omprtant thing is to be far from the brotherhood
<NourHaridy> الخل
<mhmodibrhm> important*
<Anas> يسقط يسقط حكم الكاونسل
<Anas> :D
<Anas> انا عاوز استقيل يا جماعة
<mgamal> so guys
<thelinuxer> Anas: enta men el council yabny :D ?
<Anas> :D
<Wazery> Anas, nawy 3ala enklab
<Anas> lol
<Wazery> :D
<mgamal> feel free to chillout and speak about almost anything that pops into your mind
<NourHaridy> الشعب يريد اسقاط الكاونسل
<Anas> بجد شباب اوبنتو ايجي النهارده في المعرض كانوا هايلين
<Anas> cairo ict
<Anas> بجد عملوا مجهود رائع بجد
<mgamal> يا ريتني كنت معااااااااهم
<ashams> I wish I could be there :(
<ComputeristGeek> ICT was smaller than expected
<nspirit> ashams: I have a question
<ashams> nspirit, shoot
<ComputeristGeek> I attended on Thursday and kept looking for Security Kaizen and Ubuntu-eg members...
<Anas> ؟
<NourHaridy> I don't like official memberships so much
<nspirit>  ashams:
<nspirit> هو طالما النبي عربي زي ما قولت .. ليه كنا بنتكلم انجلش :D
<Anas> in fixed solutions booth
<Anas> hall 4
<NourHaridy> I prefer keeping everything simple
<mgamal> nspirit: مش عارف :)
<NourHaridy> You guys see i mean
<ashams> nspirit, I have no idea
<thelinuxer> NourHaridy: unfortunately it's not always simple
<ashams> I wish ueg speacks arabic one day
<ComputeristGeek> I only saw 2 halls...the one on the right and the larger one on the left with two entrances
<thelinuxer> NourHaridy: I even had to sign legal papers in case of partnership
<ashams> but it looks like we read, study, understand and even think in english
<Anas> i have great news
<ashams> nspirit, It looks easier to speak english than arabic :(
<ashams> since we think with it
<Anas> اقول ؟
<ashams> La2 :P
<ComputeristGeek> Go forth
<mgamal> دوس يا أنس
<nspirit> ashams: ops leldaraga d!
<nspirit> say it Anas
<NourHaridy> When i *used* to play a role in telecomix, it was a big network composed of many people, but w/o leaders or authority or even members
<ComputeristGeek> lol
<Anas> احنا اول فريق اوبن سورس في العالم علي ما اظن يعني عنده
<Anas> sms alert دلوقتي
<NourHaridy> It was just a group of friends
<ComputeristGeek> O.o
<ComputeristGeek> what is sms alert?
<ashams> Anas, ya3ni eih?
<Anas> http://www.hgisms.com/tabe3ny.html
<Anas> anyone want to know our news and update, send (ueg ) in text msg to this number 01117704245
<Anas> and get sms for free (علي حسابنا احنا ) with our updates :D
<Wazery> Anas, cooooool
<Wazery> 7elwa deh :D
<Anas> yalla eshtreco
<ashams> I wish if Google Voice was active in Egypt, we could even have our own answer machine :(
<ashams> Anas, bekam?
<ashams> :D
<Anas> we have free package from our friend on hgi company
<thelinuxer> cool
<Anas> any subscribers will just pay the first msg with code just
<ashams> Anas, how can I subscribe from outside egypt?
<Anas> free
<Anas> !
<ashams> eih yabni?
<ComputeristGeek> interesting
<Anas> send (ueg ) in text msg to this number 00201117704245
<ashams> hahahaha :D
<ComputeristGeek> no
<ashams> ok cool
<ComputeristGeek> 0021117704245
<Anas> sorry
<ComputeristGeek> when you're calling from outside, you remove the first zero
<ashams> ComputeristGeek, ya ragel
<ComputeristGeek> :D
<Anas> i am very very tired now and have reports about cairo ict
<ashams> ok will try both :D
<Anas> sorry
<ComputeristGeek> no need for apologies
<Anas> egypt code +01117704245
<mgamal> ComputeristGeek: out of mere curiousity, what's your real name? :)
<Anas> i know it :)
<Anas> :D
<ComputeristGeek> since this channel is logged, I sent it as a notice
<Anas> @waziry can you prepare thanks design for our team in cairo ict
<meetingology> Anas: Error: "waziry" is not a valid command.
<Wazery> Anas, gahza mn el sana elly fattet
<Anas> :D
<Wazery> hab3thalak w enta ektb el asamy :D
<Anas> No i think we need new design ba2a
<ComputeristGeek> @waziry
<meetingology> ComputeristGeek: Error: "waziry" is not a valid command.
<Wazery> ComputeristGeek, ?
<ashams> ComputeristGeek: out of mere curiousity, what's your real name? :)
<ComputeristGeek> no, just testing to see if it responds only to chairmen
<Wazery> Anas, ok hagded feh
<ComputeristGeek> sent it in a notice too
<ashams> ComputeristGeek, can I share it with everybody ? :D
<Anas> ok thanks
<ComputeristGeek> In notice and pm please :D
<Anas> i should go plz can i go ?
<ComputeristGeek> Anas, you're too polite
<ashams> me too
<ashams> gtg
<ashams> see you later :D
<ComputeristGeek> later
<ashams> Congrats to everybody who got the membership :D
<ComputeristGeek> seiflotfy, does your website mention anything about your experience?
<mgamal> ok guys
<mgamal> adious
<mgamal> *adios
<ComputeristGeek> for example, how you started developing for gnome etc.
<ComputeristGeek> adieu, mgamal
<ComputeristGeek> heh, nice experience...although people chat in bursts only
<ComputeristGeek> @help
<meetingology> ComputeristGeek: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ComputeristGeek> @list
<meetingology> ComputeristGeek: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, Owner, and User
<ComputeristGeek> oh, it works in pm too
<thelinuxer> yes like any other bot
<ComputeristGeek> neat, I will get to know it some more ;)
<thelinuxer> ComputeristGeek: be my guest :)
<ComputeristGeek> do you guys have a lot of online meetings?
<ComputeristGeek> other than membership meetings
<thelinuxer> well I tried to get this online meeting thing going
<thelinuxer> but there is a lot of resistance
<ComputeristGeek> heh
<thelinuxer> hope it will wear off soon
<ComputeristGeek> Internet...connects people....more geeky....more anonymity....more comfortable
<thelinuxer> bos it has some drawbacks bardo
<ComputeristGeek> yes, social side
<ComputeristGeek> blekh
<thelinuxer> communication is a little bit harder
<thelinuxer> + the social side which we care about :P
<ComputeristGeek> Yes, we care about it and cherish it very much -.-'
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> we are social creatures whether we admit it or not
<thelinuxer> we are part of a community dude :D
<thelinuxer> community -- social we keda :D
<ComputeristGeek> I weap for all introverts and nonsociable geeks out there
<ComputeristGeek> :D
<ComputeristGeek> I'm usually reluctant about anything that requires leaving the computer
<thelinuxer> lol
<ComputeristGeek> Wally-fat-people-style
<ComputeristGeek> Wall-e
<thelinuxer> yes it's not just a computer thing, we hate any activity that requires us to leave the chair
<ComputeristGeek> indeed indeed
<ComputeristGeek> The Chair
<Anas> anyone can attend tomorrow to ict plz call me ok ?
<NourHaridy> Or the sofa
<ComputeristGeek> Or for some people...the bed
<thelinuxer> +100
<thelinuxer> I use all three ,,
<NourHaridy> More like +1000
<ComputeristGeek> I bet you have great exp points
<Anas> i should go ,it's nice to meet  my team bye  now
<thelinuxer> salam Anas :)
<ComputeristGeek> adieu, Anas
<thelinuxer> ComputeristGeek: I don't do MMORPG :(
<ComputeristGeek> thelinuxer, I don't either but exp points applies to anything
<NourHaridy> Neither do i, not anymore
<ComputeristGeek> If we can convert human's experience into exp points, that would be awesome
<ComputeristGeek> Imagine a CV with exp points
<ComputeristGeek> Knows PHP 10
<ComputeristGeek> Knows C++ 100
<NourHaridy> If i could buy that exp points with money...
<thelinuxer> yeah and imagine job ads "A developer with X xp points required" bas keda
<ComputeristGeek> XD
<ComputeristGeek> Life would be so much simpler
<ComputeristGeek> I could work on raising my exp
<ComputeristGeek> some would look for bonuses
 * ComputeristGeek wanders off in thoughts
<thelinuxer> we fel nos tela2y msg bet2olak you've reached your limit "DIE KNOW"
<NourHaridy> This is nearly what they call.. IQ points
<ComputeristGeek> lol
<thelinuxer> NourHaridy: IQ doesn't mean you're good at something specific
<ComputeristGeek> NourHaridy, not really, IQ measures approximate intelligence
<ComputeristGeek> The best thing if there was exp for social stuff
<thelinuxer> hmmm
<thelinuxer> what would be like ?
<ComputeristGeek> Communication with Others (General): -100
<thelinuxer> oh you'd find a girl that says she only dates 100s
<ComputeristGeek> lol, yes
<thelinuxer> well they already have that scale from 1-10 :D
<ComputeristGeek> I do not know of that scale...now I'm worried
<thelinuxer> you should be ...
<thelinuxer> :D
<thelinuxer> generally geeks are 4s or 5s at most
<ComputeristGeek> Social Knowledge acquired: +10
<thelinuxer> New challenges unlocked ...
<ComputeristGeek> XD
<ComputeristGeek> I will go now, best of destiny, congrats again
<ComputeristGeek> Assalamu Alaikum
<ComputeristGeek> Social Status: -10
<thelinuxer> ComputeristGeek: thanks man catch u later isA
<ComputeristGeek> in'shaa'Allah
<thelinuxer> I will go too aslan
<cobra-the-joker> في حد راح Cairo ICT في الاحتفال ؟
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-28
<SaadTalaat> hello
<aelmasry> هااى
<aelmasry> فى حد هنا ممكن يساعدنى من فضلكم
<aelmasry> ِشباب انا نزلت نسخة الابونتو 12.4 على الجهاز بس النسخه نزلت من غير اى برامج اضافية مفيش حتى terminal
<Mahmoud20070> يا اخونا عندى مشكله رخمه فى التوزيعه الجديده بتاعت يبونتو رجاء اى حد يحاول يساعدنى لانى جربت حلول كتير ومفيش فايده
<Mahmoud20070> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127102/something-wicked-happened-resolving-archive-ubuntu-com#comment151848_127102
<Mahmoud20070> help help plz http://askubuntu.com/questions/127102/something-wicked-happened-resolving-archive-ubuntu-com#comment151848_127102
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-29
<MohamedAlaa98> hi
<MohamedAlaa98> hi thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> hi MohamedAlaa98 :)
<thelinuxer> where have u been ?
<MohamedAlaa98> you know, exams, studying
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: Rabena ma3ak :)
<MohamedAlaa98> how are you?
<thelinuxer> fine el 7amdulelah
<MohamedAlaa98> al7md lelah
<thelinuxer> and u ?
<MohamedAlaa98> fine :D
<MohamedAlaa98> where is ashams? he was offline for a long time?
<thelinuxer> yes he is relocating
<thelinuxer> no internet connection we keda
<thelinuxer> expect him to be offline for sometime
<MohamedAlaa98> and Wazery?
<thelinuxer> wazery mawgood
<thelinuxer> bas mesh 3ala el IRC
<MohamedAlaa98> fatny 7agat lamma makontsh bafta7?
<MohamedAlaa98> 3mlto 7aga gededa?
<thelinuxer> I guess ...
<thelinuxer> we have tons of release parties planned
<thelinuxer> check the loco directory
<MohamedAlaa98> ah, ok
<thelinuxer> sorry man gtg
<thelinuxer> catch u later isA
<MohamedAlaa98> isA
<MohamedAlaa98> salam
<thelinuxer> salam
<sherif> hi
<EgyParadox> sherif,
<EgyParadox> hi
<EgyParadox> Welcome
<sherif> thx
<sherif> i need help
<sherif> egyparadox
<sherif> twitter never open in chromium
<sherif> and sites takes longer time to open
<sherif> :S
#ubuntu-eg 2013-04-28
<philipballew> Hey, I am working on a project to get post cards from all across the Ubuntu community and want to know if someone from your team can please send me one from Egypt?
<philipballew> I want to show that Ubuntu is used everywhere.
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-21
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<elacheche> sing, stop spamming the channel!
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<elacheche> what is your problem!
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<elacheche> what is your problem!
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<elacheche> sing, stop spamming the channel!
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> ok, i have a problem
<sing> i can't stop spamming.
<elacheche> egyDev, you're not an OP? kick him out -_-
<elacheche> why not?
<elacheche> -_-
<sing> t(-_-)t
<sing> so. you guys are all noobs here, hehehehehe
<sing> get a real distro ubuntu noobs
<elacheche> Yep we're n00bs.. :D And we're happy :) I think that I figured out what is your problem :) :D
<sing> i eat n00bs for breakfast.
<sing> hey egyDev, i need some help.
<sing> hey elacheche , i need some help.
<elacheche> sing, how can I help
<sing> i can't install ubuntu on a uefi system
<sing> طيب
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-22
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<thelinuxer> sing: do u want to get kicked ?
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> no, but i have a problem.
<sing> can you help me thelinuxer ?
<thelinuxer> sing: this not the proper way to ask for help, this is called spamming! Anyway what is your problem? I might be able to help
<sing> i can't get ubuntu installed on my uefi laptop
<thelinuxer> sing: I have never done it myself. Did u see this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sing> can grub work in a GPT table ?
<sing> what a noob hehehehehe
<sing> no wonder he's using ubuntu
<elacheche> What's wrong with you sing ! -_-
<sing> you kicked me from the mailing list for no reason
<sing> that's my problem
<elacheche> -_- Yeah you'll be kicked from the irc for ""no reason"" too -_-
<sing> you can't :p
<sing> so elacheche what's your problem, why are you using ubuntu ?
<sing> afraid of the big black console ?
<sing> hehehehehe
<sing> enjoy your friendly gui
<sing> noob
<elacheche> loool.. Funny guy x)
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<alxzander> ؟
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<alxzander> what is it ?
<alxzander> can i help you
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem.
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem.
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<alxzander> ؟
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> hey elacheche  i have a problem
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<alxzander> ubnutu
<alxzander> ?
<alxzander> arch <3
<sing> Arch
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> Arch > Ubuntu
<sing> egyDev, انت ياض يا لفته
<sing> egyDev, انت ياض يا لفته
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-23
<elacheche> GM guys :)
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-24
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-25
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<elacheche> sing, I know a good doctor :D
<sing> hehehehehe
<sing> elacheche, any events this year ?
<elacheche> I'm not from Eg sing
<sing> i probably won't go :P
<elacheche> I know it sing
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-26
<alxzander> الاب توب فيه كارت شاشه AMD Radeon HD 6490M
<alxzander> ودرجه الحراره فظيعه
<alxzander> ايه الحل افادكم الله
<sing> لايا عم دول انجليزي بس
<alxzander> طيب يعنى اكتب انجلش
<alxzander> بسيطه دى
<alxzander> one of my friends have a HP laptop which have a graphics card AMD Radeon HD 6490M
<alxzander> when i write sensors in the konsol its come 86 c
<alxzander> kubuntu 14.04
<sing> hey egyDev, i have a problem
<sing> hey egyDev, i have a problem.
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-25
<theShirbiny> philipballew, o/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, whats up?
<theShirbiny> all good here, you?
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-27
<BlueJersey> هو ممكن استخدم اكتر من واجهة على نفس التوزيعة ولا واجهة واحدة بس ؟
<theShirbiny> في اجتماع في قناة #ubuntu-africa لو حد حابب يحضر
#ubuntu-eg 2017-04-24
<theShirbiny> Hey philipballew o/
<theShirbiny> How's everything
<philipballew> theShirbiny, its okay. not too much going on though. what about you?
<theShirbiny> hey philipballew: pm?
<philipballew> theShirbiny, yes
<theShirbiny> this channel is logged :p
<elacheche> ubuntulog_ says hi to theShirbiny :)
<elacheche> Hey guys :)
<theShirbiny> hey elacheche :)
#ubuntu-eg 2018-04-25
<abdelraouf_> سلام عليكم ؟
<abdelraouf_> هو 18.04 هيصدر الساعة كام ؟ حد عنده علم ؟
#ubuntu-eg 2018-04-26
<abdelraouf> hello guys ?
#ubuntu-eg 2020-04-22
<abdelraouf> شباب حد هنا ؟
